# My next vector recreation



## jumpman17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Making another character into vector.

http://jumpman17.gbatemp.net/preview1.png
http://jumpman17.gbatemp.net/preview2.png

Thought I'd try some different things this time around.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see some progression screens, have fun!


----------



## Prime (Jun 18, 2008)

wow very nice, like it.

What program did you use?


----------



## Cermage (Jun 18, 2008)

if you are using photoshop and you are doing pentool -> stroke (looks like it cause the lines are the same width). You should use shapes created by pentool, it may take longer. but it gives better overall depth cause you can change the thicknesses of a line. i will give you an example of a trace i did. 

clicky!

see how the thickness of the lines vary if you follow them a single line? it looks better than lines which have the same thickness all the way through.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 18, 2008)

Incomplete said:
			
		

> if you are using photoshop and you are doing pentool -> stroke (looks like it cause the lines are the same width). You should use shapes created by pentool, it may take longer. but it gives better overall depth cause you can change the thicknesses of a line. i will give you an example of a trace i did.
> 
> clicky!
> 
> see how the thickness of the lines vary if you follow them a single line? it looks better than lines which have the same thickness all the way through.



I agree, although, TECHNICALLY it's not a real vector if you use photoshop, it's just vector style.. now illustrator.. haha

Looks nice jumpman, going to take progression pictures?


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 18, 2008)

Nah, it's in Freehand. I haven't moved to Illustrator yet. Freehand is what we had in college so it's what I know. I need to switch someday though.

And sure, I can update the first post with where I'm at from time to time.


----------



## Prime (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm going to have a go at this sort of stuff.

I'm guessing you didn't use a mouse?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 19, 2008)

I remember someone on a different forum posted a mini tutorial on vectors...

I tried it...

I failed miserably.


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

Ahahaha.. I also failed miserable when I used Freehand for the first time.. XD I also totally failed at Illustrator, so I will stick with Photoshop. *nods*

Anyways, nice work, I'm looking forward to the coloured version!


----------



## Scathraax (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice! I love me some vector.
I hate the time it takes to make it look good though. XD


----------



## Triforce (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks good so far, I've never used freehand i always use flash 8 or illustrator cs2, i use flash because i can work with the tools faster but illustrator has the gradient mesh which flash 8 doesn't have. So for coloring i sometimes use illustrator depending on how complicated a gradient i need.

One thing people always make the mistake of saying, and i see this mistake all the time on anime forums, is calling a compressed flattened bitmap a vector image. It's not a real vector unless you display it as one. pdf swf etc can display vectors. jpg png gif etc convert vectors to bitmaps, hence the result you are showing is not a vector image. Although obviously the source file in freehand is a true vector


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 19, 2008)

From what I can see it will turn out awesomes x2


----------



## Endogene (Jun 19, 2008)

this is very interesting, i'll try out that freehand program you cited
This might help me when i'll do more cartoon stuff like my "odes"


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 20, 2008)

Small update:

http://jumpman17.gbatemp.net/preview2.png


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2008)

Illustrator isn't that hard , atleast It wasn't for me. 
Photoshop CS3 works too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@incomplete :
What do you mean with shapes ?
Do you mean that you basically draw the outlines of a line and then fill it ?


----------



## matriculated (Jun 20, 2008)

Put in the eyes! It scares me!

Nice job though! I'd bring it into Illustrator when you start colouring. Gradient meshes are awesome for colouring.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 26, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> @incomplete :
> What do you mean with shapes ?
> Do you mean that you basically draw the outlines of a line and then fill it ?



if you have cs3 i can show you here. 






that there is the shape layers option of the pentool. its like using the normal pentool, create the outline of the shape then filling in the outline. except if you use this, its alot faster.


----------

